# anyone live near hershey park



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

was planning to bring the bike. is there any decent riding?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We ride up there every so often. As soon as you get out of town there are lots of nice back country roads.

Fresh country air too-Pennsylvania Amish style!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

stickystuff said:


> was planning to bring the bike. is there any decent riding?


Lot's of nice farm roads from my limited experience, the problem which is similar to what I've run into down here in NC, is knowing which roads to avoid. You don't want to end up on some two-lane road that on the map doesn't look terribly different from any of the other roads but ends up being heavily traveled because it's the main route from point A to B.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Great riding, but avoid the main roads- 22, 39, 322, 422 etc, especially this time of year. Hersheypark Drive is darn near suicide during the summer. You might check out the Harrisburg Bicycle Club for some ideas- they had cue sheets up for awhile, or motionbased.com. There's a lot of stuff in the area from Garmin users.


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

This area is fantastic for riding. It's easiest to find if you look south. There's a really small town called deodate between hershey and elizabethtown. If you avoid 743 and ride around there, you cannot go wrong. I know people from colorado who come to the central PA area to train because of the many open country roads with very little traffic.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

stickystuff said:


> was planning to bring the bike. is there any decent riding?


I'll second Becky about avoiding HP drive and the main routes right around the park. I live right in the middle of the town of hershey and usually find myself either riding to the east or the south of town. It's mostly flat/rolling open farm land. 322 isnt bad once you get on the east side of hershey. Very wide shoulder and well paved. The north side of hershey gets hillier. If you have the time for longer rides, you can go to the south mt gretna and into the north side of lancaster county (from google maps its sort of a triangle between I76 , I283 and PA 72, search for rapho,pa). Basically its uninterrupted farmland with miles of interconnected roads. The terrain is fairly rolling. You can spend hours mixing and matching different routes.

I'd avoid going west. The further to the west you go (toward harrisburg) the worse traffic will become. Harrisburg has a greenway trail that circles the city. The part along the river is nice for an easy ride / jog, but since its fairly popular, not good for fast paced riding.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Kram and FisherCutB8 both live in that general area as well. I'm a bit further south in Gettysburg, so I can't advise on the Hershey area.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Fresh country air too-Pennsylvania Amish style!


Ah yes, I love the smell of freshly spread manure in the morning. Reminds me of mucking the stalls at my neighbors farm when I was a kid.

I used to work in Harrisburg 20 years ago, just west of Hershey. You definitely want to avoid anything between Harrisburg & Hershey. But to the east there were some nice roads around Lebanon & Palmyra. I hope it has not become too developed in the last 20 years.


----------



## mcslain (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.lancasterbikeclub.org/

http://www.lancasterbikeclub.org/st/stctc.htm

I haven't done the ride... but the Lancaster Bike Club has a cue sheet available that goes from Lancaster County into Hershey. Description sounds nice enough.


----------

